# Schwinn Predator



## bikeyard (Nov 3, 2017)

anyone interested in this 1987 Schwinn Predator Freestyle ?  Fork is junk, one of the brackets on the pink mx levers is broken. Looking for a trade prewar Roadmaster preferred or what have you


----------



## big max (Nov 13, 2017)

I live in Cleveland Ohio I don't know I would do a trade because of the distance but I would really like to buy the frame my names is Kelvin you can call me at 216 225 0741


----------



## Kramerica93 (May 30, 2018)

Still available?


----------

